# Ye Old Graphics Shoppe



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmm? Oh yeah, welcome.

So... I make stuff. Avatars, sigs, transparencies and such... And can make stuff for you! What a novel idea 
All I need is an image, dimensions, details on what you want, and time to make something halfway worth looking at 

Only rules are don't make so many  requests they kill me and don't give me an images so terrible they do that either

Follow those and I can make something like 
*Spoiler*: _these_ 






 ; ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ; 


 ​


----------



## Totitos (Dec 15, 2007)

*Type*:sig
stock 
size & Border: same size & Border like this pic.
_________________________________

Type: sig
stock:
size & Border: same size & borderd like this pic.

double rep will be given.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

..............I'm on it chips.

-edit- Wait.........I already made a sig out of that first stock toti.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 15, 2007)

oh I didnt notice let me change it.

Edit: done


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

First one.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 15, 2007)

First


----------



## Yosha (Dec 15, 2007)

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* "Yondaime" & "the great"
What I want is something simple with nothing but a little simplicity.

I have examples:
1
2

Just something simple, thanks. ^^


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

Toti: 



I'm on it Masa


----------



## Totitos (Dec 15, 2007)

lol cool. Thanks ~M~

rep you when I can 

EDIT: 3000 posts !!!!!


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry it took so long. 

 ; 

 ;


----------



## Yosha (Dec 15, 2007)

first one is fresh. Thanks...


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 15, 2007)

~M~ i love how you put turn off your sig in the OP and then forget to turn yours off in almost all of your posts


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2007)

You're works are pure win M, now I see why a lot of people say that you are a good artist. I would make a request but already did it in Gooba's thread. Just giving you some credit so that you know your work is appreciated.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> ~M~ i love how you put turn off your sig in the OP and then forget to turn yours off in almost all of your posts


.........It's four lines of text. The reason to turn off the sig it to reduce load time. Text doesn't slow loads down. 


Obsidian said:


> You're works are pure win M, now I see why a lot of people say that you are a good artist. I would make a request but already did it in Gooba's thread. Just giving you some credit so that you know your work is appreciated.


Thank you....I guess?


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 16, 2007)

^^yes but how can you expect people you follow a rule if the Thread starter doesent


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Didn't you read it? Because more images = more load time. That doesn't really effect me, but for other that use dial up it may. The reasoning is simple. My sig is only text. Thus it is just like adding more words to my messages. You don't even have to consider it a sig at all.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 16, 2007)

it really has to do with the principle of the shop owner following the rules just as everyone else does, weither they have a small or huge sig.
you dont see tousen or timbers leaving their sigs up


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Why should I do something just because they do?


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 16, 2007)

because you took the time to put a rule for your shop, in every other shop its turn off the sig no if and or buts. but if you think its ok for you to disregard your own rule then be my guest, just dont expect your shop to get off the ground or expect me to use it


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

....Erm. Okay. Trolling mission accomplished?


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 16, 2007)

- Link (preferably rather than img code) to imagehttp://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-9788
- What you want. ( Sig or Avatar)  sig
- Size of image idk
- Text : Rangiku Matsumoto
- Border: yeah
- Other


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

^ I'm on it.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Saito (Dec 16, 2007)

Avy:*x*
Size: 150x150 
Text: None
Border: The Dotted Border you have 
Other: Wut? 

I want the avy to be the guy in the bottom left corner. Just Ignore how gay Simon looks in that pic.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Saito.


----------



## Saito (Dec 16, 2007)

lolz.Nice shop name M 

I need an avy, its just blank


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

I know. It's original.


----------



## Saito (Dec 16, 2007)

~M~ said:


> I know. It's original.




Awesome 
Will rep and cred. 

EDIT: Will rep later, 24 limit thing, But will cred now


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

**


----------



## Saito (Dec 16, 2007)

Can I get the same avy but in the original colors also? :3


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Of course. I'll only have to delete.....5 adjustment layers, and 5 others......


----------



## Saito (Dec 16, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Of course. I'll only have to delete.....5 adjustment layers, and 5 others......


Im gonna use both D:
I just want it in different styles


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Saito (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks again ~M~.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

No problem at all.


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

~M~ May I work in your shop please?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Of course. Any help is welcomed.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 16, 2007)

Diffusion

White border plox


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Otayz......


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

;


----------



## pajamas (Dec 16, 2007)

bigger white border


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## pajamas (Dec 16, 2007)

YEAAAAHHHH

Reps


----------



## Bleach (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi ~M~ =] A sig request ;o

*- Link to image* 
*- What you want. * Sig =]
*- Size of image *: Regular  @_@?
*- Text* Wd0
*- Subtext* Eureka 7
*- Border* Yes =]
*- Other * Nope. That will be all =]
Ill be sure to rep+ cred ^____^


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 17, 2007)

^ I'm on it. Will be done in a little while.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 17, 2007)

Like it?


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 18, 2007)

Link- 
What u want- Sig
size- width:350 and height:123-125
Text- "Rasassination" in a nice font
Boarder- whatever looks nice.
other- please add this to the sig in some way as well. Link removed

please use colors that are similar to the ones in the render. 
If u need something to go by, then u can look at my other dbz sig


----------



## fraj (Dec 18, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Link-
> What u want- Sig
> size- width:350 and height:123-125
> Text- "Rasassination" in a nice font
> ...



Both of your links dont work......... can you fix them please 0_0
mine all mine!!


----------



## fraj (Dec 18, 2007)

There you go


----------



## Bleach (Dec 18, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Like it?



Yea =D! But its kinda big @_@! And I dont like the font that "Wd0" is in  . >_<! Is it possible for you to change it >_<!?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't save the PSD,so no I cannot change the type.  

I can make it smaller however. Do you still want it?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 19, 2007)

Type: sig
stock: 
size: I dont know -__-
Border: round borders
Other: go artistic XD


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I'm back on my PC. I'll do your sig right away toti.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 20, 2007)

/


----------



## Totitos (Dec 20, 2007)

damn that looks fucking awesome.

thanks ~M~ 

EDIT: lol


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Bump.         Dx


----------



## Saito (Dec 23, 2007)

*Link:* 
*What you want:* Avy
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* None
*Border:* A cool one


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 23, 2007)

^           Sure.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Saito (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks ~M~, will cred+rep.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a bit of a different request...Ok, if you can color stocks then use this one  but If you cannot then use this one . Also if it is possible you could make a fc banner with the stock you do not use, please.

*Stock:* posted above
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* "Yondaime" & "god amongst men" and then make one with w/e you want on it.

That it


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 23, 2007)

That is beyond my ability of coloring.  

But I'll get to work with the second stock.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 23, 2007)

Text was being a bitch, so it's not the best. 

You seem to have the great ability of giving me some of the few stocks I find hard to work with.


----------



## Luigi (Dec 23, 2007)

Can someone make this  and this  into one sig if possible.

*Size:*you choose
*Text:*None
*Other:*If you could, can you put a awesome background in the sig, if not, thats alright.

Thanks in advance, rep + cred.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 23, 2007)

Sigs with two images always look horrible. 

Sure you don't want just one?


----------



## Luigi (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll take the first one.

*Stock:*
*Size:*You choose
*Text:*None
*Other:*Can you change the background. You can be creative with the background if you want.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 23, 2007)

That's much more doable.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 23, 2007)

; 


I think people are trying to give me a challenge today.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 24, 2007)

Hai M can you do stuff like in my sig?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Gifs? No. 

Go to the gif request shop...


----------



## Luigi (Dec 25, 2007)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> 
> I think people are trying to give me a challenge today.



I'll take the first one, thanks ~M~. Rep + Cred.


----------



## Kuro (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a request 
could you make me a Loki set please? 

*Spoiler*: _request_ 




Avi stock Sig stock
Avi size: non-senior
Sig size: the one you think fits better 
Text:
Avi- "I'm Loki" at the top and "Do I know you?" at the bottom
Sig- "Please..save me.." 

Other: on the avi just have his face
just make the set look cool, you are free to experiment with colors, effects, patterns, etc 



rep will be given ^^


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm on it. 


I can't guarantee all that text will look good on the avy. Really it would look better w/o it but w/e


----------



## Kuro (Dec 26, 2007)

then make it w/o text


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 26, 2007)

; 

 ;


----------



## Kuro (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks ~M~, it looks great ^^
+rep you're awesome


----------



## Totitos (Dec 28, 2007)

This place died when I left. 

Type: avy
stock: 
size: senior
Border: this border
__________________________

Type: sig
stock: 
size: dunno
border: same as above

I cant find a good ~L~ pic for a sig


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 28, 2007)

People lately have the habit of giving me stocks hard to work with.  

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 28, 2007)

I completely forgot about your request. 






Here's the avas, if you can find me a better sig stock I'll do that too.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 29, 2007)

okay Ill try to find a better one.

thanks ~M~


----------



## pajamas (Dec 29, 2007)

Chick on the bottom.

Same border I have now.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 29, 2007)

Kay.**


----------



## Totitos (Dec 29, 2007)

How about this D:


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 29, 2007)

Much better toti.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 29, 2007)

;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 29, 2007)

;


----------



## Totitos (Dec 29, 2007)

I need to spread some rep first :/

thanks again


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 29, 2007)

No problem. Took 5 minutes.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 30, 2007)

- Link (preferably rather than img code) to image: 
- What you want. ( Sig or Avatar): Signature 
- Size of image :  let it like it is, i made the size 
- Text: nothing
- Border: do it as you think it's good, i believe in you M-kun 
- Other : as you wish 

Thankeys


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 30, 2007)

Okey dokey.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 30, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Okey dokey.



Damn, i can't wait M-kun


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I'm running a virus scan right now and I can't do PS at the same time or else it would be slow.  

It'll proly be done in an hour.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 30, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Well I'm running a virus scan right now and I can't do PS at the same time or else it would be slow.
> 
> It'll proly be done in an hour.



I'm even affraid to ask


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 30, 2007)

Well it turns out I had to go do some errands but I'll get on it as soon as I can.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 30, 2007)

Just did some effects to make it look better. Couldn't do much more.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 31, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Just did some effects to make it look better. Couldn't do much more.



It's awesome, i'll use it  . Thanks M-kun


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 3, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 3, 2008)

SIG;
Oregon State University

Only want sasuke in the sig, transparent backround
Size; not really sure, just want a sexy vertical sig

AVY;

Oregon State University
surprise me with the size and rounded border if it looks good.


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)

The Original said:


> SIG;
> Oregon State University
> 
> Only want sasuke in the sig, transparent backround
> ...



ill do it for you

Edit - here you go


----------



## Ronin (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, its perfect. Just how I imagined it.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 8, 2008)

*Type*: avy
*Stock*: x
*Border*: this border
*Size:* senior
*Other*: only his face

____________________________

Type: sig
stock: x
Border: same borders as above
Size: I dunno like this size? or maybe biggger

double rep + cred wil be given


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 8, 2008)

Here Totitos, i did your request


----------



## Totitos (Jan 8, 2008)

thats fucking good Fox.

Thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 8, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Kuro (Jan 8, 2008)

Stock
I would like a set out of that image 
(The avi make it non-senior size please)

you are free to choose effects, borders and everything else


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, how's this Darkshine?


----------



## Kuro (Jan 9, 2008)

cool  I like it   thanks a lot
+rep ^^


----------



## Cecil (Jan 9, 2008)

Type:Avy
Link:
Size:150x150
Border: thin black one
______________

Type: Sig
Link: x
Size: You choose
Border: the same as above
Other: I only want Goku on the very top in the avy.(The one where he is flying around on nimbus saying "WA-HOOO".)

Thanks in advance, rep + cred.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 9, 2008)

ava and sig

picture - 

ava 
size - 150x150
background - anything u like 
border - dotted
text - none

sig
size - normal
background - same as ava
border - dotted
text - Basye

thank you


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 10, 2008)

hey can i have an set 

avatar
Link removed 

can the avatar be colorful. i love blended colors but if you cant do blended colors it cool. oh and non- senior size.

and the sig i just need resize to best fit.

sig
Link removed

rep + credit will be rewarded. thank you


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 10, 2008)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> Type:Avy
> Link:
> Size:150x150
> Border: thin black one
> ...





Akatsuki_Pein said:


> hey can i have an set
> 
> avatar
> Rectal Squid
> ...


I'm on it.


----------



## fraj (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey ~M~ I wont be able to help out a lot because I got exams ....... i got like 6 exams in a slot of 2 weeks so really sorry


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 10, 2008)

How's this? Too overwhelming?

-edit- 



@Fraj: That's okay.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 10, 2008)

~M~ said:


>



i love it.

ill rep you at 12 tonite since i repped out. promise.

thanks again really


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 10, 2008)

No problem at all.


----------



## Cecil (Jan 10, 2008)

~M~ said:


> How's this? Too overwhelming?



Its so damn perfect! Thanks ~M~, rep + cred.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 10, 2008)

can i get the words "Rogue Ninjas FC" writen underneath this sign 
in tag letters?!? 

you can play with the sign as well....


----------



## C?k (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello thare, just wanted to see what you could do with both:




Both avys (seperate):

- No text
- 150X150 - or whatever the senior size is 
- (2nd image) - Whatever you do remove the aladdin and disney text thing lol
- Other than that....Anything you think will look good 

Will rep if done :]


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2008)

cæk said:


> Hello thare, just wanted to see what you could do with both:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do it for you and edit this post once i finish it

Here you are


----------



## C?k (Jan 11, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it for you and edit this post once i finish it
> 
> Here you are


Thansk dude! Though isn't there anything that can be edited? To make it look a bit different? :/


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe the colour scheme..... like I can make it look blueish....... or reddish or any other colour thing


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 13, 2008)

basye said:


> ava and sig
> 
> picture -
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this. I'm on it.


----------



## C?k (Jan 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Maybe the colour scheme..... like I can make it look blueish....... or reddish or any other colour thing


in that case, not to worry, thanks for cutting them for me :]


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 13, 2008)

Rehost, credit, and rep please.


----------



## Teh Chocolate Guy (Jan 13, 2008)

- Link: 
- What you want: Sig
- Size of image: Uhh maybe 225x375
- Text: Kogarasumaru Crush'em (oh and can i get my username at the bottom right)
- Border: Yea maybe 2 pixel of the color scheme u chose
- Other: Make It Really Cool


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you have a better quality image? A screen shot isn't easy to work with.


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 13, 2008)

what do i want a avy
the pic is my sig i just want to see kakashis face nd the anub mask so u can see him holding it


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

dodgekfc said:


> what do i want a avy
> the pic is my sig i just want to see kakashis face nd the anub mask so u can see him holding it


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks ılı.frajosg.lıl.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey ~M~, I have a request 



Set: Avatar and Signature 
Avatar: 125x125
Sig: Same size as the original
Text: In the lower right hand corner can you put down Penelo in a big font
Other: In the background of the sig and Avy can you put amazing graphics?


----------



## fraj (Jan 14, 2008)

Tara said:


> Hey ~M~, I have a request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heres the sig and avy


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you! +reps


----------



## Diedara666 (Jan 14, 2008)

hey  ~M~  i have a request     

size:100x100
border:dotted
backround: blood stained cherry blossems
text:death and lonleyness


----------



## fraj (Jan 14, 2008)

Diedara666 said:


> hey  ~M~  i have a request
> 
> size:100x100
> border:dotted
> ...



your image isnt working.... can you change the link please


----------



## Diedara666 (Jan 14, 2008)

oh ok how do u do url


----------



## fraj (Jan 14, 2008)

Diedara666 said:


> oh ok how do u do url



Just paste the URL i guess ........ dont have to put it under image tage


----------



## Diedara666 (Jan 14, 2008)

um what is the url i realy dont know


----------



## fraj (Jan 14, 2008)

Copy the text from your address bar and past it here


----------



## Diedara666 (Jan 14, 2008)

how do u do that


----------



## fraj (Jan 14, 2008)

See the image below. Copy the text that I have highlighted in red and paste the text here and it should work


----------



## Diedara666 (Jan 14, 2008)

here


----------



## Diedara666 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Yellow (Jan 14, 2008)

^This is a link.Link removed

See how it shows up blue and you can click on it and it take you to a site? Well post the link to the picture you want to be used.



Also hello ~M~. I didn't know you have a request shop. I might request something when I feel like changing my set again.


----------



## Diedara666 (Jan 14, 2008)

th_Gaara   here then


----------



## Yellow (Jan 14, 2008)

Diedara666 said:


> th_Gaara   here then



It has to have the "http://" part and the end part must be .com, .org, or something like that. Something like what you typed to get to this site.

Like this: [noparse]www.narutofan.com[/noparse]


----------



## Teh Chocolate Guy (Jan 15, 2008)

~M~ said:


> Do you have a better quality image? A screen shot isn't easy to work with.



yes but let me find it


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 16, 2008)

I vants an avatar.

Stock: 
Text: I don't think I want any text but if you can make two versions, (because I'm indecisive) one with the text "CloudxTifa" and one without that'd be awesome.
Size: 150x150
Color Scheme: I'm at a loss. Some texture or color that would really suit the picture. Please be creative! 
Border/No Border: Yes and once again, multiple versions would be great. XD 
Anything Else: Thank j00!


----------



## fraj (Jan 16, 2008)

Test doesnt look good on it - It ruins the image


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 16, 2008)

hey can some 1do this set for me. they are pics from the naruto manga

avatar


can the avatar be very colorful oh & show alittle bit of sasuke's sword if it doesnt mess up the avatar. & dotted boarder plz 

sig


its the pic with sasuke's team hebi. oh and i just want the sig just to be very colorful

reward=rep of course
thank you


----------



## fraj (Jan 16, 2008)

I am sorry but I dont think so we do manga colouring... really sorry but you can request it in the colourbar shop I think .


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 16, 2008)

l.frajosg.ll. said:


> I am sorry but I dont think so we do manga colouring... really sorry but you can request it in the colourbar shop I think .



thanks. anyways


----------



## Teh Chocolate Guy (Jan 17, 2008)

Teh Chocolate Guy said:


> - Link:
> - What you want: Sig
> - Size of image: Uhh maybe 225x375
> - Text: Kogarasumaru Crush'em (oh and can i get my username at the bottom right)
> ...




Heres the better quality img


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 17, 2008)

*Sig and Avi*

*Stock: *

*Have only Simon and Yoko in the avi and Sig, if possible...*

*100 x 100 or 125 x 125 for the avi, could you animate it please....?*

*Cred and rep will be given later.....*

*Pink border around the avi and sig*


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 17, 2008)

Teh Chocolate Guy said:


> Heres the better quality img





Romanticide said:


> *Sig and Avi*
> 
> *Stock: *
> 
> ...


Mkay. **


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 17, 2008)

Well here's these for you, I'll do your sig after I get back from dinner Romanticide. 




Chocolate Guy:


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 17, 2008)

*Could you have Simon and Yoko only in the sig and avi, like i requested?*


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry... It looked like you said Kamina in your request, since I only glanced over it. I'll have it done soon.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 17, 2008)

*Oh, ok, i skim things a lot !*


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 17, 2008)

;


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 18, 2008)

*Thanks! I've repped and credded you now!*


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 18, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Sasuke 1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sig and Avatar



and Please Write hAmoOoosA (please notice the capital letters)
 &
click here  

100 x 100 for the avatar

and keep the signature's size as it is

Pink Dotted border around the avatar and sig ​


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't make something out of someone else's sig. That would be ripping.


----------



## Sasuke 1 (Jan 20, 2008)

its not Somebody elses sig
wanna check go to  site


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 20, 2008)

It's the site banner, I'm not sure I can use it still.


----------



## Sasuke 1 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok Use this pic for the avatar and the sig
And the sig"s size will be 450 X 120 pxl


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## pajamas (Jan 20, 2008)

Make some shit outta these


----------



## Muse (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what i want exactly, but i trust you ~M~, so could you make me some kinda wonderful set outta this: sketchy fanart

 Thanks


----------



## Teh Chocolate Guy (Jan 21, 2008)

~M~ said:


> Well here's these for you, I'll do your sig after I get back from dinner Romanticide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude Thats Awesome

*Edit:*Sig


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 21, 2008)

hey m do you think i can have your old avatar? the d6 captain. in bleach. will rep and credit.

if not thanks for your time


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> hey m do you think i can have your old avatar? the d6 captain. in bleach. will rep and credit.
> 
> if not thanks for your time



This one? If yeah, sure. 


pajamas said:


> Make some shit outta these


Kay.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 21, 2008)

THANKS ~M- I REP AND CREDIT NOW.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 21, 2008)

Hay thar

Type: avy
stock: 
Size: senior
Border: black border
Other: focus on his face

you now the deal


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey thar totitos! I'll do your request.

Here ya go


----------



## Totitos (Jan 21, 2008)

Excellent Work Fox. "reps"


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jan 22, 2008)

Hay thar M 

can you make me a set out of this? (Round border would be great )

Stock: click

work your magic <3


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't do much with a manga panel sayo TBH. 


*Spoiler*: _pajamas_ 




 ;  ;  ;


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jan 22, 2008)

alright i see

Could you give it a round border? so kind of like my ava, actually it doesnt have to be something special, just cutting out and do what you can do with it ^^

No special effects or something


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 22, 2008)

So just an avy?


----------



## GduBz (Jan 22, 2008)

hey M, was wondering if you could hook me up with a transparency?



Just want to keep Enma and the log he's on. Size as is would be fine.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll do yours MibuWolf.


----------



## GduBz (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks so much, fox.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 22, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## GduBz (Jan 22, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> How's this?



Wow that's great. Just a tad small though, would it be ok if I could see it at original size?

thanks for the job.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is the original size...


----------



## GduBz (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks so much. i'll probably just resize it as i see fit.

thanks for the work. +reps


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jan 22, 2008)

~M~ said:


> So just an avy?



Yeh! just an avy, would be great!


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## pajamas (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks ~M~ 

And nice avvy


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jan 22, 2008)

~M~ said:


>



Fucking awesome, thanks 

rep..you know 

and cred anyways


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jan 22, 2008)

blah... 10char


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry, I don't do gifs. But I think frajosg does.


----------



## fraj (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup Ill do his request tomorrow coz i got my last exam tomorrow ......


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds good, thx a bunch.


----------



## Pop-K (Jan 23, 2008)

Sig, please. 


Size: 350x145
Text: Karin-san
Border: None

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZackFaire (Jan 24, 2008)

hey everyone

 can someone make me a signature? 

Link removed can you disign and throw an a little color thanks

rep and credit

thank you


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jan 25, 2008)

Blah2.... 10 char


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 25, 2008)

dont worry ~m~ will get it for you


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jan 25, 2008)

Blah3.... 10char


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 25, 2008)

^ask threw a pm. he usually on the ball.


----------



## Diedara666 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok here is my request
this pic

no text
550x400
signiture
black mist like border
_______________________________________
ill rep u as soon as its done


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 24, 2008)

this shopp has been dead for three months. look at the post above you


----------



## pajamas (Apr 24, 2008)

~M~ died. ;___;


----------



## Diedara666 (Apr 24, 2008)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttt omg omg om friking god howd he died TELL ME


----------



## pajamas (Apr 24, 2008)

Golf Cart.

:/


----------



## Diedara666 (Apr 24, 2008)

how the heck did he die by a golf cart


----------



## Severity (Apr 25, 2008)

A. Working Links To pictures!

See Specifications 

B. The Color Scheme

See the specifications

C. Size

As Large as Possible

D. Text

Maybe there names in cool glowing text, in the bottom left and right hand corners

E. Specifications

If possible could you make a sig of Zaraki Kenpachi on the Left side with Yachiru hanging over his shoulder to the far left corner, then ichigo standing to his right?, with Nel-Tu hanging over his right? i would like it to be big as possible? just showing there upper body / head and there arms? maybe having there swords crossing? with a maniac smile? and ichigo maybe with his vizard mask? with maybe there reiatsu colors glowing in the backround?


edit : could you make ichigo look like the one in the bottom left corner?


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 25, 2008)

^ *THE SHOP IS DEAD. IT BEEN DEAD FOR THREE MONTHS*

im just going to get vervex to close it


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 25, 2008)

look at the post on the top page. i should know. this was my favorite shop when my name was
Akatsuki_Pein


----------



## Diedara666 (Apr 25, 2008)

dont lose hope ~M~ will be back  I can fell it


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 25, 2008)

Locking until ~M~'s return.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 22, 2008)

Back open people.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 22, 2008)

It's good to have you back ~M~


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 23, 2008)

Updated first page. 

New examples, plus now I only do avatars.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow - haven't seen you in a good while M


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome back, I'll request an avatar. 
*
Link:*  Kakashi wants you to click here, and Madara wonders if you saw Sasuke around
*Size:* 170x190
*Other:* Keep the colors dark? That's all the specifications I have.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll get on it.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 29, 2008)

Not quite sure how this one turned out. :S 

Oh well. Cred and rep if you like please.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey ~M~ can you make me a set.



Avy size: 150x150

Rep and Credit. Thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 5, 2008)

Sure. It'll be done soon.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome, Appreciate it.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 5, 2008)

;


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 6, 2008)

Epic my friend.

rep and credit now.


----------



## ZackFaire (Sep 8, 2008)

can you make a avatar for me and if you could can u get the hole body in it for me.
150x150


rep and credit


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey ~M~, Are you still doing avatars?

I haven't seen a post here in a month.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2008)

I've kind of given up on it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 18, 2008)

That sucks but alright.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2008)

I'l still make avatars, but my shop just can't compete.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 18, 2008)

I honestly think your work is better than alot of other shops. 

Well, Here is a stock I really like but I just hate the black BG. If you can something with it I'll double rep you plus credit.



Avy size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin Black

Take your time. There's no rush.

I really appreciate it man.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2008)

; 

Bleh


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 18, 2008)

Not bad I like it. I already repped you once. I'll do it again tomorrow.

I really appreciate it.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2008)

Could have been better, but to be honest it isn't a great stock to work with.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, It isn't high quality but I can't find any good Seiya stocks. I still appreciate it.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Kuro (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello there M. 
Could you make me a set out of this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2008)

An avatar and a sig?


----------



## Kuro (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, please.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess you didn't read the OP... But I made you a sig anyways. 



 ;  ;


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey M can you make me an avy out of this?


*Ahem*

Rep and credit.

Appreciate it.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 21, 2008)

Appreciate it.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 22, 2008)

Stock : X
Size : 150x150
Text : Tsunayoshi
Others : Crop the boy's face on the upper panel. Add some effects to make it nice, I don't want a normal crop.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## PlayStation (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sine (Nov 22, 2008)

Request

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Text: None


Please


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2008)

;


----------



## Kuro (Nov 22, 2008)

I read the OP, since I have requested some times here before, but I wondered if you would make me the sig too so,
Thank you very much.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 22, 2008)

- warmth'
- 150x150
- No Text
- Want Border, but you pick
- Keep the fire in the background, just do whatever you think is best


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2008)

;  ;


----------



## Jimin (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, M. I'll use it in a day or two.


----------



## koalakid (Nov 23, 2008)

Can make me a hollow ichigo avatar , everything else is freestyle, but i would prefer the colors to be darkish and the text being intials GS in preferably in the right bottom corner .. Make the avatar size 120 by 120 and 25.0 kb. Thanks in advance.
~koalakid

ps. I can supply you with a picture, if need be.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2008)

Need a picture.


----------



## koalakid (Nov 25, 2008)

Link removed

How Do You Warm Up

either our.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry, but I can't really make anything good out of those under 25kb.


----------



## koalakid (Nov 26, 2008)

ok then any size is fine.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Em can you make me an awesome avy? Nice and colourful.



Boarder: none
Size: 150x150 and 150x200 

Double rep and credit.

Take your time my friend.


----------



## ZackFaire (Feb 12, 2009)

can i get this made in to a avy 150x150 black boarder



rep and credit 
thank you


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 12, 2009)

Workin on them...


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 12, 2009)

;;

;;

Did what I could



@Zackfaire:



This what you wanted?


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 12, 2009)

It's Excellent love.


----------



## ZackFaire (Feb 13, 2009)

I love it thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 9, 2009)

Shameless self-bump.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 10, 2009)

avy
150x150
rounded borders


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, here you go


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 15, 2009)

This sucks.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 15, 2009)

Do your best love

Stock: Link removed

The guy on the right.

Edit: I switched stocks if that's ok?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 15, 2009)

;  ; 

Well, these turned out awful. 

I'll see what I can do with the second stock.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 15, 2009)

I like them. I changed it because I thought it might be to low quality.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2009)

Link removed

150 x 150. if you could make it more contrast and write Morphine? Thanks. Rep + cred.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 15, 2009)

; 

Not sure how contrast you wanted it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2009)

Him.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 13, 2009)

; 

Yes I am a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 13, 2009)

Em             <3


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 28, 2009)

Updated OP if anyone cares.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 28, 2009)

Just an avy Em.

Link removed


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 28, 2009)

; 

What is this? I don't even...

I can change the text or border if you want, wasn't to sure on those.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 28, 2009)

They look good Em. <3


----------



## Muse (Sep 30, 2009)

Em love, could you do something amazing with this....a set perhaps?  If not, just an avy of the brown-haired one is fine, I trust your talents do what you will with it :3


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 30, 2009)

;  ;  ; 

I'll see what I can do in the way of avys tomorrow, I honestly had no diea what to do with this sig.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 30, 2009)

Or if you're daring, I flipped the two so they're kind of looking at each other.


----------



## Muse (Oct 1, 2009)

Doho...wonderful M, thnks


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 2, 2009)

all my stocks suck

just an avatar please


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 2, 2009)

This one isn't going to be rewriting any books. 


Brenda I can't make an avy out of that shit because 1.) I suck and 2.) It'll look like crap


----------



## Muse (Oct 2, 2009)

Okkk Em...Rep anyway cuz i luv ya :3


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, we're movin on up
Can't you see?


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Oct 15, 2009)

could u take my sig of Ulquiorra, and change the background to be...well more Ulquiorra...ish? like some dark greens and a couple blacks. Just darker would be nice.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2009)

Not without a stock.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2009)

I want to put you a collar like , is that so wrong?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 4, 2009)

; 

It's only natural, my dear


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 14, 2009)

This message has been deleted by Hisagi.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 26, 2009)

This message has been deleted by SuperNovaLogia.


----------



## Black (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello sir, I would like a 150x150 avy around his head and neck area it would be nice if you could get that purple thing in his hair and some of his ponytail in it too:


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay     .


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 5, 2009)

Can I have a senior avatar out of this with effects added? thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll try to.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

;


----------



## Black (Dec 5, 2009)

Could I have it without the words sir?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Black (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh yea baby I like it like that.

Thanks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks *rep*


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 11, 2009)

Gilbert Nightray avatar plox <33

150*150 

Stock :  

hopefully its ok as stock if not just tell me and ill try to find another one.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2009)

It's a pretty good stock


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2009)

;


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 12, 2009)

Amazing, i will rep you tomorrow, im out due to spreading it

thanks <3


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2009)

No problem


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 12, 2009)

2 sig requests please. 



 leave the words, black cherry on the second one, and get take out the other texts.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2009)

second image doesn't work


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry, here: 

Edit: OMFG...it keeps doing that.  Maybe try something to make it show, like make an account? It helps for me, and here's the link.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 13, 2009)

Whatever you want with it.

Set btw..


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tengoku_ 





 ; 





*Spoiler*: _Apple_ 





 ;


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 14, 2009)

Wonderful!  Thank you so much! I love your work! I have to spread rep to rep you. And I didn't want to ask this but can I get senior avatars for both, to go with it? In each avatar, to have both of their faces in one for each picture.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 14, 2009)

Sig set with this pic:



Text: Yes, My Mistress/ Sasuke x Sakura

Effects: Bordered and with any other effects you think are best.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks M.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2009)

;  



Yes the text is wrong. Tell me if you want me to fix it.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 26, 2009)

request. No text.


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 5, 2010)

^ how many shops have you requested sets in derp


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Hrm. Only 4 months late. Perfect timing if I do say so myself


----------



## Sima (Apr 23, 2010)

Request for you dearie <3

Ava; do what you want with it, anything you do is lovely.



Sig; just resize is smaller, and do anything else you feel looks good.



thanks in advance love.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2010)

request :33




avy focus on naruto kissing sakura's hand  itsmylife on it 

one 125x125 and one 150x150


sig just make it beautiful :33

on it have " What a beautiful smile, Can i stay for a while, On this beautiful night, We'll make everything right, My beautiful love  



thanks :33


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Kayla baby :33 

 ;  

I'll work on it itsmylife :3


----------



## Sima (Apr 23, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Kayla baby :33
> 
> ;
> 
> I'll work on it itsmylife :3



love it baby, thank you <3


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



  ;


 ; 


 

Meh. I did the best I could. I'm no expert on large amounts of text and your stock was low quality but I pulled out what I was able to


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2010)

i love it XDDXXD thanks XD


----------



## Satsuki (May 2, 2010)

You have a shop, Emmy?



550x200


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

Type: Avatar
Text: Orihara Izaya
Everything else is at your discretion.

Also, can I get two different sizes (150x150 and 150x200)? 

One avy is for NF but the other is for use on a different forum. If not, I understand.


----------



## ~M~ (May 3, 2010)

^Will         do


----------



## ~M~ (May 5, 2010)

; 

 ;


----------



## Undaunted (May 5, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> ;


they're uhmazing! 

thanks em


----------



## ~M~ (May 19, 2010)

shameless self bump


----------



## Laex (May 21, 2010)

~M~ said:


> shameless self bump



You have requests in the other shope </3


----------



## ~M~ (May 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> You have requests in the other shope </3



You need to remind me on this stuff :33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 1, 2010)

Its Bump 
I want a Pokemon set of silver but I cant find any badass stocks of him..
so find any do one 

Avy-150x200


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey M~

I'd like a senior set of this

do as you like, I trust you can come up with something nice and subtle. Just nothing too overly glitzy or pink I guess.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 6, 2010)

;  

Need a stock, Mr. bump


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 12, 2010)

I assume you missed it or didn't want it, so bump 

OP updated as it so often, idly is


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2010)

set dotted with white borders 

both size for avys 

make cute and pretty 

i want to see the whole body so big sig please, on sig " waiting for my prince" and keep the Japanese word sasuke on it :33


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 12, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I assume you missed it or didn't want it, so bump
> 
> OP updated as it so often, idly is



Of course I want it  I stalked initially and then totally missed it


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2010)

bump  for awesome shop


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 14, 2010)

; 

 ; 

Hope this is good enough T_T


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> ;
> 
> Hope this is good enough T_T



ohhh its cute thanks :33

will rep soon im 24......


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

Two avatars. One 150x150, another one 150x200 focused on Protoman(the red guy)
Dotted/half rounded with solid border(up to you)
If possible can you do it like this() but without the two black bar things on the top?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 23, 2010)

;  ; 

 ;  ;


----------



## Horan (Jun 23, 2010)

me wants an *avatar* please!
junior size. 



*effects:* anything, as long as it looks awesome. half of the pic should be seen in the ava, I guess, but I don't mind if you focus on kyuhyun's face. 
*border:* dotted and semi round

Thank you! pek


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2010)

;  

Here you go hun


----------



## Sima (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a request for you doll <3

Ava; I need a 150x150 and a 150x200, any effects you see fit.



Sig; Just make it smaller and add any effects you see fit.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 25, 2010)

request ; this will be my new sig when i get back :3
(I will get back around July, so please don't chastise me for not getting it in time)

Ava; 150x150, any effects, half rounded borders


Sig; Fairly small, some pretty effects

(note: kind of exposing)


----------



## Horan (Jun 25, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> Here you go hun



It's beautiful! thank you very much! pek


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 27, 2010)

;  ;  ;


----------



## Sima (Jun 27, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;



I love them, thank you so much love


----------



## Krix (Jul 2, 2010)

heeeeyyy!

i was wondering if you could make me a set off this doujin...



sig = first panel
avatar = 1st and second panel ; of her lookg down at him and him looking up at her

i dont care how you do this request, you're free to do what you want
but the avatar has to be 150 x 150 

thank youuu!


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 2, 2010)

I actually wont be on my computer for a week  everything will have to be on hold till then


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 2, 2010)

150x200

The man saying "bad"
Text Bump


----------



## Krix (Jul 2, 2010)

ahh nvm; someone else is already doing it for me now  

i'll back come here with another request when you're not out


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2010)

hey M can i work here ?


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2010)

Set.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 17, 2010)

can i have a set?
Size: Senior
Text: "I Only Want You..."".....In My Arms All Night..."
Avatar: of the faces
Avatar and sig rounded
add any other effects that you want


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> i really love the style of this shop.
> 
> Requesting an *avatar *
> *size:* 150 x 150
> ...





Kazehana said:


> hey M can i work here ?


Don't get enough business to need a worker really 


Fujioka said:


> Set.





DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set?
> Size: Senior
> Text: "I Only Want You..."".....In My Arms All Night..."
> Avatar: of the faces
> ...


Doing all these if you folks want still, can finally use photoshop again


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 30, 2010)

I still want iiiitttt em


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 30, 2010)

so do i .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

-Set
-
-keep sig vertical, max size you can let it be, avatar senior size square
-Black thin border
-effects and colorization
-Text: Nova
^somewhere on both sig and avy

thanks bro~!


----------



## Red Version (Aug 7, 2010)

Stock - 
Avy Size- Senior/Junior/150x200 if ya can
Text: "I'm 'bout to spit the greatest verse of all time"
Type: Set
Border: Dotted Square if ya can. 

Thank Ya ~M~


----------



## ~M~ (May 30, 2011)

Bump 

I'll restart this little shop for anyone that wants to post


----------



## Selva (May 30, 2011)

Can I request please? 
- Ava: 150x150, .
- Sig: . Not too big. I hate big things >.<

Do whatever you like with them. Take your time and thank you


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2011)

May I have a 300x300 sig of the following pls?



Do what you like with the image lol.


----------



## ~M~ (May 30, 2011)

Selva: 

 ; 


Now Serving~
-*Raiden* [p19]


----------



## Selva (May 30, 2011)

That was bloody fast  thank you so much, I love it pek


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 30, 2011)

150x200


Text?
put Bump


----------



## ~M~ (May 30, 2011)

Selva said:


> That was bloody fast  thank you so much, I love it pek


No problem, I did my best~

Raiden:  ; 

There isn't too much to do with a black and white image so I kind of just cropped it if that's okay. 

Now Serving~
-*Vegeta Two* [p19]


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2011)

Hey ~M~ 

Just a sig, please :3



No text and no border. Thanks :33


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2011)

Thanks M. That's more than good enough lol.


----------



## ~M~ (May 31, 2011)

;  

Bit of a low quality stock

Now Serving~
-*Synn* [p19]


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope ya like. 

Now Serving~
-*Metaro* [p19]


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2011)

~M~ said:


> Hope ya like.
> 
> Now Serving~
> -*Metaro* [p19]



Thank you


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello 
ı really loved ur work!!
can u please make me a set with this?
avy size: 150x150 
and please add Morphine as a text 
thank u so much already ne ^^
stock :


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 24, 2011)

signature


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 24, 2011)

EDIT:
Nevermind


----------

